# Angeln in kuba



## savas (28. November 2005)

moin moin.
Ich fahre nächstes jahr in den Osterferien für zwei wochen noch Kuba. 
Und da hab ich mich gefragt ob es wohl möglich ist da auch zu angeln, von einen bekannten habe ich erfahren das man dort hochseeangeln kann jedoch konnte er mir nicht wirklich sagen worauf und wie man dort angelt und da hab ich mir gedacht das ihr viehleicht ein paar informationen für mich habt. Mich würde interresieren welche möglichkeiten es dort zum angeln gibt welche fische man fängt und naja halt alles was ihr so wisst. 
würde mich sehr über informationen von euch freuen 

schon mal vielen dank in vorraus

savas


----------



## fish4fun (29. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in kuba*

Hallo,
war vor drei Jahren mal mit einem Chaterboot in Varadero draußen. Es wurden einige Baracudas und Bonitos gefangen, keine Riesen aber das macht schon Spass. Vom Strand aus ging eher nix. Wenn Du Dir eins von den Hotel Kanus nimmst und ca. 200 m raus fährst kann man ein paar kleine bunte Fische fangen. Allerdings haben die Fische bei mir nur auf Naturköder gebissen (Blutegel von Einheimischen). 

Viel Spass im Urlaub!

Gruß
fish4fun


----------



## alalfred (30. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in kuba*

Ich war vor ca. 5 Jahren paar mal da und bin 2 mal rausgefahren zum glück waren wir 4 Leute.Damals haben Sie ca.250 USD für 6 Sunden verlangt.Das Schiff auf den ersten Blick ok aber wenn mann genau hingesehen hat alles verkommen,das Angelgerät 20 Jahre alt und nur die halbe Rolle voll Schnur.Übrigens nur 2 Ruten an Bord.Dann durften Sie warscheinlich nicht so weit vom Strand weg wegen der Fluchtgefahr,kein Echolot so das wir einmal auf das Riff krachten als es Dunkel war.Nimm auf jedenfall Kunstköder mit die hatten nur 4 gefrostete Sardinen an Bord,wir hatten einen Tag 2 Baracudas auf meine Großfischwobbler die ich dabei hatte. Normallerweise sollte aber mehr zufangen sein da diese Gewässer nicht überfischt sind ich habe noch nie ein größeres Schiff da gesehen.


----------



## Flatfischer (30. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in kuba*

Hallo, wo genau fährst Du denn in Kuba hin (ist schließlich eine Rieseninsel)? Kuba ist zur richtigen Zeit an den richtigen Stellen bekannt für eine absolute Topfischerei (Hochseeangeln, Fliegenfischen auf Bonefisch und Tarpon sowie Angeln auf Schwarzbarsch). Nur liegen die guten Angelgebiete nicht unbedingt in den Touristengebieten.
Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## savas (30. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in kuba*

ersaml danke für die tipps|supergri 
ich fahre nach varadero.
An wenn muss ich mich denn wenden um dort ein boot zu mieten.
und welche kunstköder sollte ich am besten mitbringen? 

vielen dank  gruß savas


----------



## Flatfischer (30. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in kuba*

Hier findest Du reichlich Infos über Angeln auf Kuba:

http://www.cubamania.com/cuba/archive/index.php/f-93.html

Varadero ist zum Angeln nicht gerade so prall (für 240 Dollar für 6 Stunden Fischen mit 4 Personen = 60 Dollar pro Nase kann man allerdings auch nicht viel erwarten). Angeltouren vermittelt normalerweise jedes Hotel.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## alalfred (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in kuba*

Varadero über die Brücke die zum Festland geht gleich rechts hinter gehts zum Hafen,oder im Taxi nach Marina fragen.Köder große Tintenfische mit Metall oder Glassköpfen,große Wobbler,es ist schwer zu sagen wo Sie langfahren.Übrigens unter der Brücke war früher eine Disko auf dem Wasser mit vielen dunklen Schönheiten#6.Versuchs mal hier http://www.anglingdirectholidays.com/pages/angling-direct-fishing-holidays-countries/cuba-cuban-fishing-holidays.html
ist aber nicht billig schaut aber gut aus und Havanna ist nicht weit weg mit dem Bus.


----------



## wolle (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in kuba*

Hi Savas!
meine beiden kumpels fahren schon seit 7 jahren nach kuba,die haben allerdings immer eine privatunterkunft auf kuba was garnicht einfach ist.
die beiden sind grundsätzlich mit einem mietauto unterwegs.sie angeln immer an wunderschönen menschenleeren stränden.ich werde mir von den beiden mal ein paar tipps und bilder geben lassen.#h


----------

